

'Big brain' DNA found in humans - dnetesn
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2972875/Big-brain-DNA-humans-Single-gene-intelligent-chimps-identified-time.html

======
captn3m0
Original paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2015/02/25/science.a...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2015/02/25/science.aaa1975)

Better reporting: [http://www.livescience.com/49960-human-big-brain-gene-
found....](http://www.livescience.com/49960-human-big-brain-gene-found.html)

------
zero_intp
Not Algernon!

